# مجموعه مشدات عصريه للرشيقات



## سوق الخليج (21 سبتمبر 2014)

[CENTER]المشد الاندونسي
كما هو معروف لكل من تريد القضاء على البطن أو الكرشة و يمنع ترهل البطن بعد الولادة ويشد الظهر والجسم
المشد طوله 10 امتار وعرضه تقريبا شبر يلبس طول اليوم ما عدا وقت النوم وعلى الاقل لمدة شهر
بالنسبة للوالدة يلف المشد حول البطن بعد الولاده بأسبوعين
يجب عدم شد المشد بقوة حول البطن في الايام الاولى لما بعد الولادة ولكن يتم التدرج في الشد كل ثلاث أيام ، لف المشد مثل الشاش و تدهنين بطنك بالزيت او اي كريم تخسيس ، ثم يلف على البطن من تحت لفوق وتظلين فيه طول اليوم ... ما عدا وقت النوم ... ..

فوائد المشد

المشد الاندونوسي

كما هو معروف يمنع ترهل البطن بعد الولادة ويشد الظهر والجسم ولكل من تعمل ريجيم


المشد طوله 10 امتار وعرضه تقريبا شبر يلبس
طول اليوم ما عدا وقت النوم وعلى الاقل لمدة شهر
بالنسبة للوالدة يلف المشد حول البطن بعد الولاده بأسبوعين

يجب عدم شد المشد بقوة حول البطن في الايام الاولى لما بعد الولادة ولكن يتم التدرج في الشد كل ثلاث أيام

يلف المشد مثل الشاش و تدهنين بطنك بالزيت او اي كريم تخسيس ثم يلف على البطن من تحت لفوق وتظلين فيه طول اليوم ... ما عدا وقت النوم ... ..

الفرق بينه وبين المشد العادي


الفرق بينهم ان المشد العادي يخفي البطن مؤقتا ...
اما هذا المشد بعد الاستعمال المنتظم راح يشيلها تماما ويخفيها للابد ان شاء الله

... ويفضل الاكثار من شرب الماء

بعد انتهاء الفترة المفروضة لنيل مطلبك من المشد لا تنسي انه وحتى وقت الدوره يجب شد البطن ولفها بالمشد بشكل ثابت على البطن والمعده وهي مفيدة جداً في شد البطن ... أي كل شهر لفي بطنك بالمشد وقت الدورة الشهرية ... حتى تتجنبي مستقبلا ترهلها ....

... لا تنامين وانتي لافة المشد/ حتى لو كنتي جايبه درزن عيال وفي العيل ال13 استعملتيه فترة النفاس بينفع معاك وحيشد وبقووووه كمان لان في هذه الفترة تكوون العضلات مرنة وقابله للشد

3/ طوييييل ويكفي حتى لو الوحده كانت XXXXXXXL

4/ مصنوع من قماش الكتان الثقيل عشان تضمنين انه يكون مشدود على بطنك اطول فترة ممكنه

5/ أفضل من المشد المطاط والاسترتش لانكم زي ما تعرفون المطاط والاسترتش يخلي البطن يأخذ راحته في التمدد والارتخاء وعلى كذا الفائده محدوده

وعلى فكرة يابنااات اللي بيستعملون المشد في فترة النفاس والدورة الشهريه لازم لا ايش لازم ضروووووري انك تكوني حاطه المشد قبل الاكل لاااا تاكلين وانتي مو رابطه بطنك عشان تكون النتيجة مضمون

وبالنسبة للنفاس أول أسبوعين لاتربطينه

لكن بعد كذا مووو مشكله الى نهاية الاربعين

والطريقة الصحيحه للف المشد من أسفل لفوووق (( من عند عظمتي الحوض الى تحت الصدر))

يمنع استخدامه لنساء اللواتي خضعن لعمليات قيصريه

تبان النتيجه خلال شهر او شهرين

مع المدوامه يتم اخفاء الكرش


وهذا سر بطون الاندنوسيات



بنات لا تنسون الرياضه مهمه جدا جدا ويا المشد بتجيب نتيجه اسرع


وطريقة المشد الاندونيسى





الخطوه الاولى:
جيبي مشدك الاندونيسي
خلي جهه طولها متر ونص تقريبا وجههه طوييييييييييله
اولا اربطي ربطه عاديه من مستوى الارداف وشديها قد ما تقدرين جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااا
وثبتيها بربطه ثانيه
زى الصوره
المشد الاندونيسى والولادة الطبيعيه....ما هو وطريقه فه وكل حاجة عنه!


الخطوه الثانيه:





لفي الجهه الطويله حول جسمك وبأقوى ما تقدرين وثبتيها بربطه من قدام مع الجهه القصيره
زى الصوره
المشد الاندونيسى والولادة الطبيعيه....ما هو وطريقه فه وكل حاجة عنه!
الخطوه الثالثه




ارجعي لفي طبقه ثانيه من المشد حوالين خصرك وكل مره راح تطلعين لأعلى شوي ومثل اول ثبتيها مع الجهه القصيره
المشد الاندونيسى والولادة الطبيعيه....ما هو وطريقه فه وكل حاجة عنه!

وشديها
المشد الاندونيسى والولادة الطبيعيه....ما هو وطريقه فه وكل حاجة عنه!




وكرري العمليه حتى يخلص المشد تقريبا بيكون بمستوى تحت صدرك بالضبط
النتيجه بتكون زى كده




المشد الاندونيسى والولادة الطبيعيه....ما هو وطريقه فه وكل حاجة عنه!


وده استعماله لمده شهر ويتخلع عند النوم ولازم حد يساعدك فى ربطته وبس كده




الطريقة ثانيه للف المشد من أسفل لفوووق (( من عند عظمتي الحوض الى تحت الصدر))



نطوي المشد بعدين تفتحينه بالتدريج



بعدين نثبت المشد على اسفل البطن وتدخلين بطنك زين وتحطينه 




شدي المشد زين بحيث ما يزعج او يطيح 
و لفي من اسفل البطن الى اعلى 




بعدين تدخلينه تحت القماش او تحطين مشبك


يمكن أن يستخدمة الرجل لازالة الكرش وللمراة الراغبه في عمل الريجيم وذلك مع ممارسة رياضة المشي يوميا ولمدة نصف ساعه على الأقل ولمدة شهر او على الاكثر شهرين ولاحظ الفرق.

تدهنين بطنك بالزيت او اي كريم تخسيس وتلفينه من تحت لفوق وتظلين لابسته قد ماتقدرين ما عدا وقت النوم​
كورسيه حليمه بولند لنحت الخصرالاكثر طلبا في الخليج العربي لون بيج مبطن بالقطن حتى يكون مريح في اللبس





جدول قياسات المشد








متوفر كورسيه حليمة بولند الي كانت تلبسه تحت الملابس

يخلي البطن ستريت



قماشه متين
جووووووودة عالية غسيل و لبس وتم صنعه خصيصا بمواصفات معينه غير متوفر في الاسواق

الي يتلبس تحت الفساتين و البلايز 
متوفر اللون الاسود و البيج مبطن بالقطن حتى مايضايقك وقت اللبس وهذه البطانه ماتحصلينها في الكورسيهات الثانيه ابدا لانه مصنوع بشكل خاص ومن الخلف رباطات من الستان الناعم حتى ​مايظهر شئ مكلكع من تحت الفستان​[/CENTER]


----------

